# How wide is a BFD behind the front panel tabs?



## floydo (Feb 10, 2008)

I have an 17.5" space width. Could I fit an DSP1124 by trimming the rack mount tabs? The specs indicate it is 19" wide, but I think (hope) that is to the edge of the tabs.
My sub, a Revel B15 has 3 eq filters, but they just can't seem to smooth out my room, so next stop appears to be a BFD.
Thanks
Floyd


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The DSP1124 is 17 inches wide without the tabs. The tabs are screwed on with 2 screws on each tab.


----------



## mississippi_xj (Jan 5, 2007)

It will fit just fine. Just remove the tabs. It should be between 17" and 17 1/4" inches wide.


----------



## floydo (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Mike & Mississippi, it is the oddest thing to look up specs on the forum and internet, then chase down rack mount specs from SAE and not find the inside dimension.


----------

